# E-sys could not create java virtual machine



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

I just got my new F15 and wanted to code TPMS to be shown on screen always (connecting as F25 via VIN).
I have a Windows 7 x86 machine, with fresh installation, 4GB RAM, E-sys 3.24.3 and using pszdata 56.0 lite. 
When I fire up E-sys launcher the only way it would load E-sys is if I choose the default memory option which is 512MB. Any others would result in a error message saying Could not create Java virtual machine. If I start it the 512 option I can go to settings and change the memory to 1024 which prompts me to restart E-sys. After that I see that 1024 stays permanently.
However, every time I try to Code FDL it errors out saying not enough memory Code C150 (or something like that).
I had Java 8, uninstalled it and installed Java 6, same error. I also tried adding Xmx1024m into the environment variables but E-sys would give the same error. It would only start with option 512, but then coding would not work.
Should I reinstall with 64-bit Windows? Maybe E-sys is too old?
Any thoughts?


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

I couldn't deal with it any longer and I installed fresh W7 x64. Now the program runs and it's good until I right click on CAFD and go Edit FDL. It opens the editor and all entries are like 3001 ., 52
Then when I expand Funktionen I get only dots, no names. Please, help this this drives me nuts.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> I just got my new F15 and wanted to code TPMS to be shown on screen always (connecting as F25 via VIN).
> I have a Windows 7 x86 machine, with fresh installation, 4GB RAM, E-sys 3.24.3 and using pszdata 56.0 lite.
> When I fire up E-sys launcher the only way it would load E-sys is if I choose the default memory option which is 512MB. Any others would result in a error message saying Could not create Java virtual machine. If I start it the 512 option I can go to settings and change the memory to 1024 which prompts me to restart E-sys. After that I see that 1024 stays permanently.
> However, every time I try to Code FDL it errors out saying not enough memory Code C150 (or something like that).
> ...


When you use E-Sys Launcher, it overrides all the settings under E-Sys Options. So, when E-Sys is running, it is actually using the memory settings from E-Sys Launcher, not what is specified under E-Sys Options.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> I couldn't deal with it any longer and I installed fresh W7 x64. Now the program runs and it's good until I right click on CAFD and go Edit FDL. It opens the editor and all entries are like 3001 ., 52
> Then when I expand Funktionen I get only dots, no names. Please, help this this drives me nuts.


You have trimmed CAFD because you do not follow this instruction:

* _NOTE: E-Sys Launcher Car Series MUST be set to exactly match the car's chassis type you are coding (e.g. F01, F06, F07, F10, F12, F15, F25, F30, F82, F83, etc.). If after install it defaults to F999 and it cannot be changed, change PC Date ahead 4 days, then change E-Sys Launcher Car Series, then change PC Date back to current date. DO NOT craete .EST Token and PIN with PC Date advanced 4 days as the Validity Start Date for the token will be 4 days in the future_.

E-Sys Launcher Car Series = F15
E-Sys Connection Target = F25


----------



## lillyONzulily (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you Shawn. I found this instruction by accident from one of your other posts and been coding away.
Your help is always appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lillyONzulily said:


> Thank you Shawn. I found this instruction by accident from one of your other posts and been coding away.
> Your help is always appreciated.


:thumbup:


----------



## walshmagger (Oct 1, 2017)

Most of the time you can fix this problem by uninstalling the Java runtime and then reinstalling it all over again.

You can also try increasing the amount of system memory allocated to the Java virtual machine by setting an environment variable.

Open the Control Panel
Go to System
Go to Advanced Systems Properties
Then Environment Variables
In System Variables, click Add
New Variable Name: _JAVA_OPTIONS
New Variable Value: -Xmx512M
Click OK

That's it, your Java program should now be able to execute properly.


----------

